# Bought a Hymer today



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Well we finally sealed the deal today and now have another motorhome after approx 3 months without one.

Bought a Hymer B694 tag axle, loaded with extras and low mileage, nice layout for the two of us and nice big garage. The size is gonna take a bit of getting used to after 3 RVs but at least we can just get up and leave on a whim instead of having to plan everything in advance. Its been 10 years since our last euro van so we'll have to re learn all the systems especially the toilet systems which if I recall is not as simple as the Rv set up.

Pick it up next weekend hopefully eager to get a few days away in it to try it all out. 
__________________


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tag*

Nice one!

Look forward to some pics!

I am still considering an RV. But ours is just so nice to drive.

TM


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep well done... now you can see what van we have as well.... enjoy


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

Me too! There great...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like it's a good choice! Well done 

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Forestboy said:


> Well we finally sealed the deal today and now have another motorhome after approx 3 months without one.
> 
> Bought a Hymer B694 tag axle, loaded with extras and low mileage, nice layout for the two of us and nice big garage. The size is gonna take a bit of getting used to after 3 RVs but at least we can just get up and leave on a whim instead of having to plan everything in advance. Its been 10 years since our last euro van so we'll have to re learn all the systems especially the toilet systems which if I recall is not as simple as the Rv set up.
> 
> ...


Well done Rory & Jan,

We knew you wouldn't be disappointed. Not a B694 we know, but with the E690, we are very pleased as you know, and still haven't seen another layout that we would want, even if we could afford to change.

Happy Hymer'ing :wink:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Yes we bought a Hymer B614 picked it up a few days ago. Am Loving it.

Enjoy

Sonja


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

From RV to Hymer B694.
From Quantity to quality then!

Check out the reversing up a mountain with that Fiat transmission though.

Good luck

C.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Check out the reversing up a mountain with that Fiat transmission though.


What? Even on the models prior to the X250 Clive? 8O



RedSonja said:


> Yes we bought a Hymer B614 picked it up a few days ago. Am Loving it.


And a nice one it is too. I hope it gives you years of reliable touring for you and Kevin. :thumbleft: 
Have you sussed out that awning light cover yet, for those replacement LEDs? TBH Sonja, they are probably the most important bulbs to change, as folks often leave the awning light on all night accidentally, thereby draining the battery. With a couple of LEDs in there, it doesn't matter too much if you do.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a B694..... Love it!!! Sitting just outside of Dieppe right now...cooking supper in our Remoska....watching the rain **** down...but hey....this is life!!


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks for all the replies looking forward to picking it up next weekend unfortunately can't get away for 2 weeks


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

My only complaint is the head lights are CRAP


----------

